# Clamp on bucket teeth



## Jeff White (Sep 3, 2018)

Hey everyone. I have a Mahindra 1526 with a front end loader and backhoe. I just had several acres of land cleared from large trees to make into pasture but of course there are roots and branches all pressed into the mud from the excavators running over them. My bucket doesn’t have teeth so I was considering buying some of the clamp on teeth to rake through the dirt and pile up the branches and roots. I’m concerned though because usually i would put the bucket teeth down and drag backwards but it doesn’t look like that’s the way the teeth bar is designed and I’m afraid it will just break off. Anyone have any experience with this? Any better recommendations? I don’t want to put them in permanently because i need to take the off to smooth out the ground. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Do you have a removable edge on your bucket? If so, I'd see if you could get a replacable edge that had the teeth on it instead.


----------



## Jeff White (Sep 3, 2018)

No, it has a welded blade edge.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I suppose you could raise your boom up and completely dump your bucket (with the tooth bar on) and back drag your roots and branches that way... maybe put the boom in "Float" mode.
Have you considered a box blade with rippers? great for pulling out rocks and roots, and you can retract the rippers and level or smooth your pasture as well. I've done a lot of work around here with the box blade, but it can be a pain if you let it fill up and jamb up with roots and rocks. Slow and steady will win the race!


----------



## Jeff White (Sep 3, 2018)

pogobill said:


> I suppose you could raise your boom up and completely dump your bucket (with the tooth bar on) and back drag your roots and branches that way... maybe put the boom in "Float" mode.
> Have you considered a box blade with rippers? great for pulling out rocks and roots, and you can retract the rippers and level or smooth your pasture as well. I've done a lot of work around here with the box blade, but it can be a pain if you let it fill up and jamb up with roots and rocks. Slow and steady will win the race!


Thanks for the tips. Yeah, back dragging is what I was planning on. I actually have a box blade with the rippers but hadn’t really thought about using it. Maybe I should try it first before modifying anything. Thanks again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## bigfish50 (Mar 25, 2017)

May also want to consider a root rake/grapple. Use mine all the time by floating it to push that debris into piles for disposal.

Cheers
Bob


----------



## Pontific8 (Feb 20, 2019)

Hi Jeff!
I have the same model tractor ("180 hours" now) and found the 6' wide, (Usefully heavy) 5/8" steel "Ratchet Rake" perfect for doing what you are describing -- and much more! ....Check out the U-tube videos!!! It's a personal choice, but I found chaining the RR to the bucket, via Peerless Locking chain binders, the best way to go. Have fun with it and try to be mindful of not overstressing those small loader curl cylinder shafts!


----------

